
How I lost my business at the age of 11 - kingsidharth
http://www.64notes.com/notorious-business-at-11/
======
ovi256
While the back story is pretty good, please learn to tell it better, the
writing was awkward.

~~~
kingsidharth
How can I improve it?

~~~
ovi256
I'm no writer, so I can't give precise advice, sorry. OTOH, if I put you off
writing even a tiny bit by my criticism, that was a huge mistake, please write
more! Writing more will make you better.

